# SCDSL Announcement



## JumboJack (Jul 22, 2020)

Anyone else receive this info from their club?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 22, 2020)

Glad they made an announcement. 
What is the reason for the long break from November 23-January 17th?  I could see taking off the weekend of Thanksgiving and from December 23-January 4th for the holiday.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 22, 2020)

Didn't receive it but seen it posted several times now. Mentioned this yesterday in the other thread.

If anything else at least the leagues & CS  are trying to plan around things in the event things open up.   How realistic the placeholder scheduling might be is another topic but good to plan even if it's optimistic and having a plan b or whatever is good in these times. 

The spring is going to be packed with planned HS soccer starting practice in Feb,  league games through May playoffs until June.    

This is a curious statement since the CIF announcement is already affecting club soccer and CS and the leagues are making adjustments according:








						Cal South’s Statement regarding the CIF’s Sports Season Announcement - Cal South
					






					calsouth.com


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 22, 2020)

it's ambitious to say the least. Even though I do believe we all will be able to start training, there will be no games until Winter/Spring


----------



## Traore (Jul 22, 2020)

It looks like the leagues will change their schedules to accommodate the new CIF Spring schedule.  This will cut down on the overuse injuries from overlapping schedules.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 22, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Glad they made an announcement.
> What is the reason for the long break from November 23-January 17th?  I could see taking off the weekend of Thanksgiving and from December 23-January 4th for the holiday.


The flu?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The flu?


nah, it's just a break for when Michelle goes on vacation


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jul 22, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Anyone else receive this info from their club?
> 
> View attachment 8231
> View attachment 8232


Hope this works out.....we will see?


----------



## Soccer (Jul 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Glad they made an announcement.
> What is the reason for the long break from November 23-January 17th?  I could see taking off the weekend of Thanksgiving and from December 23-January 4th for the holiday.


Club tournaments, cannot cut into members tournaments.


----------



## Soccer (Jul 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Glad they made an announcement.
> What is the reason for the long break from November 23-January 17th?  I could see taking off the weekend of Thanksgiving and from December 23-January 4th for the holiday.


Club tournaments, cannot cut into members tournaments.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 23, 2020)

Whether SCDSL is going to start or not will come down to field permits, which right now is very hard thing to come by.


----------



## JumboJack (Jul 23, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Whether SCDSL is going to start or not will come down to field permits, which right now is very hard thing to come by.


True. But a lot can change in three months. Hopefully it changes for the better.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 23, 2020)

This is going to be the greatest ever SCDSL season when the kids have to stay 6 feet away from each other. October. Right.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2020)

notintheface said:


> This is going to be the greatest ever SCDSL season when the kids have to stay 6 feet away from each other. October. Right.


It will be easy to play "possession" style.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> It will be easy to play "possession" style.


Kids are going to need water breaks every 10 minutes. It’s going to be rec all stars quality for the first few weeks


----------



## Spectator (Jul 24, 2020)

With fields unavailable and tryouts paused, does anyone know if there is a new player transfer date? In past years, it was 8/1.


----------



## Mosafie (Jul 27, 2020)

What going to change the field situation in October if school districts still stay online. I doubt schools open until after the Christmas breaks. If we are lucky.


----------

